# How do you do it....



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

How do you all keep everyone straight? Maybe Im losing my mind but I cant remember half the stuff that people say, much less who is who and what happened in their relationships. 

Since my own D-Day I think I have lost the ability to remember anything.

I need cliff notes for TAM...lol


----------



## Grey Goose (Aug 23, 2012)

I think we lost you!


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

Grey Goose said:


> I think we lost you!


Thats very likely!!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

who are you?


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> who are you?


Ha, I dont know, I was hoping someone could tell me. I believe glutton for punishment rings a bell.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Very funny, very true. At least I know it's not just senior moments.

I click on the first page to try to remind myself of the particular facts. It's sad that there's so much predictability to the heartbreak that you can easily get them mixed up.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKpX-5jQjQ0


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

LetDownNTX said:


> How do you all keep everyone straight? Maybe Im losing my mind but I cant remember half the stuff that people say, much less who is who and what happened in their relationships.
> 
> *Since my own D-Day I think I have lost the ability to remember anything.*
> 
> I need cliff notes for TAM...lol


Self-defense mechanism - you're a survivor.


----------



## Juicer (May 2, 2012)

I think up of silly ways to remember most of the more common stories and people on the site. 

And just for the BS out there, if you are prone to triggers, don't read this. Just skip over it. 

Like EI and Betrayed...
Well, EI, was Emotional neglIcted by her husband, leading to his giant betrayal. 

Dig loves the ground so much that he started flying airplanes. 
And his wife felt so rejected, that she did something that the 2 of them will regret for 1 + 4 = 5 years. Think I got that right. 

And Devistated Dad was devistated when he found out his CM, (counselor and mother to his children) wife cheated on him. 

And CSS couldn't wait to get out and have her attempt at the life with a loser. But she couldn't sit still and let the OM get too close to her for the affair to go phyiscal. 
And Calvin, a man's name, does a man's job, and he threatend to put the OM in the hospital. Too bad he didn't. 

And I'm the big and juiced up guy that did put the OM in the hospital.


----------



## jonepeteru (Nov 27, 2012)

I think we lost you!


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

Juicer said:


> I think up of silly ways to remember most of the more common stories and people on the site.
> 
> And just for the BS out there, if you are prone to triggers, don't read this. Just skip over it.
> 
> ...


Thats pretty funny how you associate things. Kinda makes me scared to think what you might have put together from my posts!!:rofl:


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

walkonmars said:


> Self-defense mechanism - you're a survivor.



Thanks!

Wish I could remember other peoples stuff more then I could remember my own messed up stuff!


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Glad I'm not the only one...

Who is that Sigma guy anyway???


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Juicer said:


> And Devistated Dad was devistated when he found out his CM, (counselor and mother to his children) wife cheated on him.


Funny, I remember Devistated Dad as the poor guy who recorded his W cheating on him & then got an entire forum to feel OK with the word 'devastated' being spelled with an 'i.'


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

I gave up trying to remember the individual trees a longtime ago. They are all part of the same forrest.

It's just subtle variations of the same story over and over and over.

What has become entertaining is figuring out which trees aren't real.


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> I gave up trying to remember the individual trees a longtime ago. They are all part of the same forrest.
> 
> It's just subtle variations of the same story over and over and over.
> 
> What has become entertaining is figuring out which trees aren't real.


And you probably answered my title before you even opened it, didnt you??


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

LetDownNTX said:


> And you probably answered my title before you even opened it, didnt you??


Yeah. 

But I answered... "Because Im cursed with knowledge I never wanted, and I wish I didn't _have to_ share."

Whoops, guess I missed that one. lol.


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> Yeah.
> 
> But I answered... "Because Im cursed with knowledge I never wanted, and I wish I didn't _have to_ share."
> 
> Whoops, guess I missed that one. lol.




I probably would have answered "because Im awesome like that, thats how"

Sorry just like to feel a little narcissistic every once in a while to see what the big deal is.:rofl:


----------



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> Yeah.
> 
> But I answered... "Because Im cursed with knowledge I never wanted, and I wish I didn't _have to_ share."
> 
> Whoops, guess I missed that one. lol.


So true. My sister called me today- one of her best friends' husband cheated on her. She called my sis, who called me for advice. I was, sadly, extremely helpful. It's a skill we all wish we didn't posess.


----------

